# أزمة الـ 40 مرحلة إلزاميّة تخطّوها بسلام!



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أزمة الـ 40 مرحلة إلزاميّة تخطّوها بسلام!

سن الأربعين، هل هو العمر المثالي؟ هل هو عمر النضوج والانفتاح على الحياة؟ ليس بالضرورة وفقاً لعلماء النفس! قد تشير هذه المرحلة الانتقالية أيضاً إلى فترة متأزّمة تُسمّى {أزمة منتصف العمر}. يشعر بعض النساء بالإحباط خلال هذه المرحلة في حين تستفيد أخريات منها لتقييم حياتهنّ واستئنافها مجدداً. ما عوارض هذه الأزمة؟ كيف يمكن تفاديها؟ وما السبيل للخروج منها؟

تبلغ المرأة منتصف العمر وهي مسلّحة بأفكار مسبقة عن هذه المرحلة. لكن يستحيل في جميع الأحوال عيش المرحلة الأولى من الحياة مثل المرحلة الثانية منها، لأن ما يكون له أهمية كبرى في الأمس يفقد أهميته اليوم، وما كان يُعتبر حقيقة في الماضي يصبح خطأً في الحاضر. يعبّر علماء النفس عن أزمة الأربعين باعتبارها نقطة تحوّل مفصلية في منتصف العمر (بين سن الخامسة والثلاثين وسن الخمسين) تدفع المرأة إلى مراجعة حساباتها.

يمرّ الرجل أيضاً بهذه المرحلة الحرجة، فيراجع حساباته ويبحث عن أهداف جديدة. لكن يُجمع جميع علماء النفس على أن الرجال يتعاملون مع هذا التغيّر بشكل أفضل من النساء. ففي حين تشعر المرأة برغبة في إنجاب الأطفال، يسعى الرجل إلى استعادة شبابه عبر إقامة علاقات مع نساء شابّات. من أشكال التعبير الذكوري الأخرى: هوس بشراء المنتجات الباهظة (سيارة، ساعة)، ممارسة الرياضة أكثر من طاقته لإثبات أن جسمه لا يزال قادراً على مقاومة آثار الزمن.

ضغط النشاطات

تطال هذه الأزمة 10% من الناس في سن الأربعين تقريباً. في الواقع، يعاني الرجال والنساء من هذا العمر على حد سواء، لكن تظهر الأزمة بشكل أوضح وأعمق لدى المرأة التي تعاني من تغيرات في جسمها (تجاعيد، سيلوليت)، شعور بالضيق والانزعاج، فقدان حب الحياة، التشكيك بالوضع المهني والعائلي والزوجي... وفقاً لعلماء النفس، غالباً ما تكون المرأة التي تعاني من هذه الأزمة عاشت في إحدى المراحل السابقة ضغطاً شديداً في أحد مجالات حياتها (الأمومة، الحياة المهنية). بعد سن الأربعين، تقيّم هذه المرأة حياتها وتفكّر بالأمور التي امتنعت عن فعلها. تروي إحدى النساء، 38 عاماً، تجربتها قائلة: {كان زوجي متفهّماً جداً، وكان لي ثلاثة أطفال رائعين، وعمل أحبّه... نجحتُ في الوصول إلى مراحل متقدمة في دراستي الجامعية وفي مجال العمل والأسرة. أما الآن، فقد سئمتُ من فعل ما ينتظره الآخرون منّي ومن أداء دور الأم المثالية}.

الدوبامين

في نهاية الثمانينات، أجرى علماء فرنسيون مهتمّون بمعرفة جذور هذه الأزمة دراسة حول الرابط بين هرمون الدوبامين المسؤول عن الرغبة والشيخوخة. ووضعوا مجموعة كاملة من الأمراض المرتبطة بتراجع الناقلات العصبية (تحديداً الدوبامين) بعد سن الأربعين: صعوبات في التخطيط لمشاريع مستقبلية، فقدان الاهتمام بالأعمال اليومية الاعتيادية، تراجع العلاقات الاجتماعية، نقص في النشاط، والشعور بإرهاق شديد. منذ ذلك الحين، دعمت دراسات أخرى هذه الفرضيات لكن من دون إثبات أنّ النقص في الدوبامين يشكّل السبب الوحيد لأزمة منتصف العمر.

غيرة

يمكن تحديد أحداث عدّة تؤدي إلى ظهور الأزمة، يكون بعضها واضحاً (موت أحد الوالدين، الصرف من العمل)، فيما يكون بعضها الآخر مبطّناً. وفقاً للخبراء، تدخل أزمة منتصف العمر في إطار الأزمات العائلية، لا سيما بالنسبة إلى أمهات المراهقين. يشعر الأهل بالخصومة والغيرة من أبنائهم المراهقين. يتعلّق الأمر بالجروح النرجسية التي يعانونها. وجدت منى، 49 عاماً، صعوبة في التعامل مع ابنتها البالغة 17 عاماً: {من جهة، كنتُ سعيدة من أجلها. لكن كنتُ مغتاظة من جمالها وسعادتها. في الواقع، كنتُ أتمنّى أن يراني الآخرون جذابة بقدرها، لكن الأمر لم يعد ينطبق عليّ}.

مقارنات

في الواقع، يمكن إقامة مقارنات عدة بين أزمة الأربعين وأزمة المراهقة. في الحالتين، يحاول المرء أن يصبح شخصاً آخر ويتحرر من الصورة المثالية التي يُعرَف بها، فيتجاوز عند الحاجة القواعد السائدة من حوله. وفقاً لعلماء النفس، يواجه المراهق الشاب والجذّاب مصادر قلق عدّة تولّد في نفسه نفوراً أو ارتياباً من أهله. يرى المراهق مستقبلاً كبيراً أمامه ولا يعرف كيفية التصرف لتحقيق طموحاته. لكن في سن الأربعين، يتقلّص هذا المستقبل بشكل ملحوظ، وقد تقود فكرة اقتراب النهاية إلى زعزعة وجود الإنسان.
المصدر: sotaliraq.com
http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=40821
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع القيم

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> على الموضوع المميز
> 
> ...


_شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​_


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع القيم
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


_شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​_


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


*شكـــــــــــــرا


للمـــرور

الرائـــع


الرب  يسوع معاكم​*


----------

